# Purpose Of This Section



## HMF (Jul 21, 2016)

*We all make mistakes. The idea is to learn from them. Instead of laughing at people who make mistakes, as they do on other forums, we will LEARN from glitches that happen to others.  These are not necessarily safety oriented, but could be.*


----------

